# Would appreciate some feedback about my diet



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Im 6"3 15 and a half stone trying to gain lean weight for sport. I weight train 4 days a week and do HIT cardio twice a week.

This is a rough daily diet

4x meals each consisting of 30g Protien/75g Complex Carbs

Pre workout shake 40g Protien/ 50g Complex Carbs

Post workout shake 40g Protien/ 50g Simple Carbs

Before Bed Cottage Cheese and pinnapple 20g- Protien

and I probably consumer between 50-60g of Fat a day

All feedback welcomed

Cheers


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Mars said:


> Im 6"3 15 and a half stone trying to gain lean weight for sport. I weight train 4 days a week and do HIT cardio twice a week.
> 
> This is a rough daily diet
> 
> ...


Woah!! 2 of your 4 meals a day are shakes?!!? Where's the 'real' food? Where's breakfast?

Or is that all on top of your 4x meals?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Where is the 50-60g of fat coming from, I don't see it in your diet. Get some real food in. Eggs, peanut butter, nuts, salmon, trout, chicken, sweet potato, brown rice, etc etc


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Where is the 50-60g of fat coming from, I don't see it in your diet. Get some real food in. Eggs, peanut butter, nuts, salmon, trout, chicken, sweet potato, brown rice, etc etc


You forgot the baked beans, dude!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Im having 4 meals as well as two shakes, my normal shopping list consists of chicken, fish, eggs, wholemeal bread, pasta, rice, cottage cheese, bananas, oats, baked beans, peanut butter and plenty of milk. Im a student so I try and buy on the cheap side, . Any recommendations for cheap fat sources?


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mars said:


> Im having 4 meals as well as two shakes, my normal shopping list consists of chicken, fish, eggs, wholemeal bread, pasta, rice, cottage cheese, bananas, oats, baked beans, peanut butter and plenty of milk. Im a student so I try and buy on the cheap side, . *Any recommendations for cheap fat sources*?


Olive oil and nuts.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Mars said:


> Im having 4 meals as well as two shakes, my normal shopping list consists of chicken, fish, eggs, wholemeal bread, pasta, rice, cottage cheese, bananas, oats, *baked beans*, peanut butter and plenty of milk. Im a student so I try and buy on the cheap side, . Any recommendations for cheap fat sources?


 *WIN!*


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Woah!!* 2 of your 4 meals a day are shakes?!!?* Where's the 'real' food? Where's breakfast?
> 
> Or is that all on top of your 4x meals?


3 sometimes 4 of mine are with oats and olive oil.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

You have Olive oil in your workout shake?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Mars said:


> You have Olive oil in your workout shake?


I have olive oil in shakes, so long as the macros are the same as a 'normal' meal you'll be fine. PWO shakes are water and whey for me.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have had days where all my meals were shakes. Nothing wrong with that on the short term especially if you are using good quality products.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mars said:


> You have Olive oil in your workout shake?


Are you Mars1960 son?

Mars2010


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Nope sorry


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

One problem I am finding is I seem to be quite Carb senstive these days, My Micro nutirents at the moment are

Carbs 400g

Protien 220g

Fat 60g

I have put on a few pounds of fat since being home from uni and could do with trying to lean out a little but dont want to comprimise gains as i need to try put on weight for sport. Any ideas??


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Keep the same calorie count just change the ratios?


----------

